# Kind suggestion about chilis and spices.



## justin0914 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Welcome here, first self introduce myself, I am a exporter of dried red chilis from China, but today I am not plan to promote our products, because it has been saleable in USA, and other countries. As I am so familiar with chilis. so I want to share some resource with all.

The chili, include dried chili and fresh chili, The fresh chili is more expensive, but the hot degree is lower than dried chili, as it has more water. 

refer to the dried chili, include two big sort, that is hot and sweet. sweet chili, such as paprika, origin from Mexico, preu, China. some USA friends like to eat it whole with hamburg. also can made to powder, flakes. etc. that is called spices. 

as to the hot chili, there are many kinds, mild hot, middle hot, and high hot degree, especially the hottest small red chili, often be used to make BBQ sauces.  this kind of food can get up your's appetite.

Sure, there are many stories about chilis, also if there are some friends, like chinese food, I wish to teach you freely.


----------

